# 5.5/6.5/7.5 self drive horsebox hire in Berkshire



## jenni999 (23 January 2018)

Looking for a self drive company in Berkshire. Wentworth don't have anything bigger than 3.5 ton available for the foreseeable future. 

Recommendations please.


----------



## neddy man (23 January 2018)

Equi trec do day ,weekend ,weekly or longer hire, they have a dozen depots nationwide.


----------



## jenni999 (23 January 2018)

Their bigger boxes are only available by the week unfortunately


----------

